# 90 gallon Low-Tech "Iwagumi" layout feedback wanted



## Jiddle (Jul 15, 2008)

i just restarted a tank (90 gallons 36" X 24" X 24"), it was empty for a few months, because we wanted to sell it but we found some nice rocks and we had the urge to set it back up as an iwagumi. hope you enjoy!

tank details:
HC in the front, dwarf hairgrass in the mound, and japonica in the back part of the mound. I was originally running less than a watt per gallon, and i suplemented an additional 96 watts. no CO2 injection on this tank, excel only.

soil is old, worn down, amazonia type 2, which the HC loves to spread in, and it still appears to have plenty of nutrients still.

feedback on layout, plant choices or whatever, would be appreciated. thanks for looking!

please excuse the dirty tank glass 
james


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

wow great rocks! can't wait to see it when it fills in.


----------



## Jiddle (Jul 15, 2008)

paulrw said:


> wow great rocks! can't wait to see it when it fills in.



 me too!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

If Chris was still around: "Holy Schniekies!"

That tank is going to look epic when it fills in. Any other specs on that? I think a big school of Embers would look awesome in that.


----------



## Jiddle (Jul 15, 2008)

embers hmm? i was thinking cardinals maybe. what other specs did you want?




SearunSimpson said:


> If Chris was still around: "Holy Schniekies!"
> 
> That tank is going to look epic when it fills in. Any other specs on that? I think a big school of Embers would look awesome in that.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Cards would look great, but everyone and their brother are doing cards these days. If not embers, I'd stick to something that not alot of people see or use. Invertzfactory might have some small micro rasboras or small micro danios. 
The one fish that is used often, but not often enough, are black neons.


----------



## Jiddle (Jul 15, 2008)

good call on the black neons, i considered them for a while but i want something with more color. any other plant suggestions or live stock would be appreciated


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 27, 2009)

dont know what kind of tetras they are..but the nature aquarium in santa monica has the coolest tetras ive seen so far. cardinals are pretty but have the same colors but are darker and have a diamond like shine to them..ill try to find the time to go there and id them


----------



## SamH (Jul 17, 2009)

I love the layout and the rocks look amazing. Hope my tank ends up looking that cool.


----------



## Jiddle (Jul 15, 2008)

jeff hows that 20 gallon comin along?



itzjustjeff said:


> dont know what kind of tetras they are..but the nature aquarium in santa monica has the coolest tetras ive seen so far. cardinals are pretty but have the same colors but are darker and have a diamond like shine to them..ill try to find the time to go there and id them


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I think the entire rock scape needs to be moved to the left, it's too far to the right so it feels kind of squished against the side. The 'golden ratio' is a little cliche imo but I do think that it would look so much nicer if it was positioned on that line. 

I lovelovelove your plant choice and rocks though.

To continue my cliche line of thought today, rummynose tetras would be an excellent choice. I'm in love with them after I got to see them school together at ocean aquarium in SF.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I like it. Maybe you should add a black backround?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I like how it's weighted on the right side. It has nice negative space. It actually does work with the golden ration. I think intuitively, you placed the small rock on the far left on the line of golden mean.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> I like how it's weighted on the right side. It has nice negative space. It actually does work with the golden ration. I think intuitively, you placed the small rock on the far left on the line of golden mean.


I agree as well. The point of the main rock seems to be right on the money, if a line was drawn down from it, there would be a perfect square on the left side of the tank, and the scape fills the "square" that would be on the right side of the tank (If you get what I mean) because like what mistergreen said, the rock on the far left is right on the money as well. Awesome rocks too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

the point of the rock isn't the focal point for me though, my eye is drawn to the sort of concave area in the middle of the main rock, wich feels like it's too far right.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

For fish, take a look a emerald eye rasboras. By themselves, they may look drab, but mine have great schooling behavior and are always seem to be active. Watching a bunch of blue eyes swim around your tank is kind of mesmerizing. Tetras always seem to just hang out in a big loose school, at least for me.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Dollface said:


> the point of the rock isn't the focal point for me though,


It will be once it grows in. 
IMO, placement is perfect.


----------



## Jiddle (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for all the feedback


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

This setup will be an eye catcher when it starts maturing!
md!


----------



## ac100 (Sep 20, 2009)

i somehow agree with dollface!

great rocks!! & nice scape


----------



## TipStylez (May 19, 2007)

nice, this is the style im after with my new setup.


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks good. I can't wait to see everything grow in. As for the fish, I'd go with Ember Tetras like Searun said. Not as many people use them and they color out really nice.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

Whoa! The tank has a lot of perspective. The rock looks like a mountain. I think the rock should be in the middle-left of the tank though. You could have a school of cardinal or neon tetras in the tank. I rate it a 10/10. By the way, what is your substrate?


----------



## newt767 (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe even a few apisto's,they would really stand out next to the black backround.Really cool tank by the way:icon_bigg


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

Dollface said:


> the point of the rock isn't the focal point for me though, my eye is drawn to the sort of concave area in the middle of the main rock, wich feels like it's too far right.



I agree at this point. But I think it has more to do with what stage the tank is currently in. The left side is seemingly empty and does not have much "action" so to speak. Once it all fills in, I feel it will look totally fine.


----------



## aquariumfan (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the rocks...maybe you could add more "bushy plants/trees" to the left?


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Threadfin rainbows 

Love the layout.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I have the same (sized) tank. Is it a Fujimoto? I got mine at Gardena Pet Center. This size tank is probably the most underrated. But it is great for aquascaping.

That's a beautiful scape you've got going! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

I think it looks great where it is. First thought is, "That's a 90 gallon tank?" That rock is perfectly proportioned for the tank, IN PERSON. When photographed it makes the tank seem much smaller than it is because the rock is the frame of referance, people don't expect such a large rock and scale their idea of the tank to fit the rock. With fish, or more planted, then i think that issue is resolved, there are other points of referance.


----------



## buckywah (Oct 16, 2009)

tank looks great! what kind of rock is that?


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

wonder any updating the pictures of your tank?


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

An update would be nice along with where you got your tank. 2ft of depth is impressive on a 3ft tank.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

X approves.


----------

